# Cálculo de potencia de un motor DC mediante la fuerza y la velocidad



## Pedro Pihuave (Jun 9, 2010)

Saludos a todos, encontré en Internet que se puede encontrar la potencia de un motor mediante “Potencia del motor = Velocidad máxima x Fuerza Máxima” En otras palabras si yo tengo un carrito robot por ejemplo que transporte un peso específico, primero calculo el peso total que va a transportar digamos unos 100kgf y la velocidad a la que se va a mover, digamos 1m/s. Entonces aplicando la fórmula nos daría 100W.

  La pregunta concreta es: si el carrito se va a mover mediante 2 motores DC, esa potencia de 100W tendría que dividirla para 2 motores? entonces tendría que conseguir dos motores DC de 50W c/u?

  Gracias a quienes me den una mano con esta duda.


----------

